# Can Toads Eat Maggots?



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

can fire bellied toads eat maggots? this may be a stupid question but its just something im curious about. my fire bellies are arriving on saturday so the tank is ready to go, cricket colony is getting established, got some frozen blood worms and will get them some meal worms later. so food is not a problem, i just want to feed a varied diet, hence question about maggots. also will they eat freshwater shrimp? i was wondering about getting some to put in there water area to keep it cleaner, failing that some water fleas. thanks for any help its much appreciated.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Im sure they aint great in nutrition and possible disease factors???


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i honestly dont know, thought id ask anyway :lol2: any ideas about shrimp or waterfleas? thnx


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

i would of thought these were more nutrious and tasty


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

You can feed your phib maggots but only specially cultivated maggots otherwise their is a risk of disease and other nasty factors.
At the moment I am trying to cultivate the black soldier maggot aka Nutri Grub...or Phoenix worms...using Repashy 2 part gecko diet, bee pollen and baby porridge.....all seems to be going well.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for the replys. think il stick with shrimp an water fleas for time being then :2thumb: once have cracked cricket cultivating il have a go at 'good' maggots:2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

i didnt even think of those as maggots tbh!!! i spose i was just thinking of the "common" maggots available!

Hey Bear i have been trying my feeders on cgd and the phibs n lizards say YEAY:2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

OoOOOO did they gobble it all up real fast?? have you tried adding bee pollen and other nutritional stuff to make feeders a uber Super Food?


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

NOPE but i have bee pollen here :2thumb:

great tip by the way THANKS


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I dunno if they'll eat the frozen bloodworm, though, they go for movement so it would really need to be live!!


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Please check here for nutritional value of maggots
Caudata Culture Articles - Nutritional Values

I use maggots on occassions to feed to various amphibians as part of a varied diet, and most species readily eat them.
However my personal experience with Bombina, is that although they would eat them, quite a lot of the time the maggots would pass seemningly undigested in the faeces.
If using maggots then you could always pierce the mnaggots tough skin slightly with a small pin to aid digestion?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Shrimp and waterfleas aren't great either. FBTs, although they can eat underwater, generally go for land-based prey: crickets, small locusts, woodlice, worms, even moths. Food generally needs to be alive and moving.I've seen them kept in petshops fed on only Tubifex and bloodworm, and they are usually ill and emaciated as a result.


----------

